# Earthquake



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> A major earthquake, measuring 9.1 on the Richter scale has hit Albania
> >this
> > > morning. 350,000 Albanians are missing, and over a million have been
> > > reported injured. The country is totally ruined and the government
> >doesn't know where to start with providing help...
> > >
> > > The rest of the world is in shock:
> > >
> > > Canada is sending troops to assist the country.
> > >
> > > The USA is sending food, medical aid and money.
> > >
> > > France is sending doctors, nurses and medical supplies.
> > >
> > > Russia is sending tents and warm clothing.
> > >
> > > The UK is sending 135,000 replacement Albanians


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

lmfao


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RAOFLMFCO ;D


----------

